# Soviet Delta III Ballistic Missile Submarine



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the old Dragon Soviet Delta III SSBN from the 1/700 Modern Seapower Series. I wanted to show the sub firing a missile, but depicting that happening underwater was a bit beyond me, so here we have a surface launch in Arctic waters.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *Very cool idea, and display!* 

Why not the underwater firing? Methinks all one would need is an aquarium to fit the model in, and _then_ *gallons and gallons of tinted resin*......:freak:

As I said, nice idea-- and I know it's inspired me! Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yikes! Where is that missile headed? 

That looks really, really good for such a small scale!

hal9001-


----------

